# Normal Font Size



## GuyG (Feb 17, 2007)

I have the font text on my printer on New Roman regular style. The size is Number 10 - the print seems to be unusually small. What is the print size normally used?


----------



## jflan (May 29, 2005)

I think that's a typical default setting.
I just opened Word and that was default.

You might try increasing your "scale" setting.
File > Print Preview > Scale (drop-down)

Once in a blue moon I'll have to do that...don't know why, but I will get a document ready to print and it will be a fraction of the scale I want.

Post back if that doesn't help, there are some other things to try.


----------



## GuyG (Feb 17, 2007)

I realize that my font size is set at 10, which is too small. My question is what size is used for submitting articles to a magazine for example - 11,12, etc.?


----------



## jflan (May 29, 2005)

OK, I deferred to a higher authority....the spousal unit.
She says 12.


----------



## GuyG (Feb 17, 2007)

Thanks, man!


----------

